# Colonoscopy was awful



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello: My colonoscopy was awful. I couldn't get to sleep. They had a hard time trying to knock me out. I was awake for the whole thing. I felt the scope going in then they give me some meds for the pain. I fought them. I got up to see the scope. I wanted to know how long it was and was what going inside me. This morning I throw up the rest of the prep. I had a bad expernice with a colonoscopy and I'm not going to have one done for a very long time. The doctor said everything was fine and they couldn't find anything. Write Back Soon, Leah


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi Leah,I am so sorry that you had a rough time with the colonoscopy. But, hey, they didn't find anything. And considering what they were looking for - finding nothing is GREAT.Try to have a good sleep tonight.Hugs.Peg


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Good news- I knew it wasn't colitis.


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Hi Leah,Sorry you had a rough time with your colonoscopy. Unfortunately your experience has not done me any good...I'm having mine tomorrow and am really scared now. Thinking of cancelling


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey SoozI think Leah's experience was a rare one. Most members had no dramas with their colonoscopy.I had an endoscopy/colonoscopy, the prep was a bit uncomfortable, a sleepless night, but then absolutely no memory of the procedure itself. Didn't even feel a slight discomfort after the procedure.So just try not to think about it.I'll try and find some more positive experiences for you !Just relax and take it moment by moment.It's not the worst experience, and after they give you an all clear result, you'll be glad you did it and the relief from worrying about whether it is bowel cancer, etc, is enormous.Best wishes


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Sooz have a read through these, almost all of them found it wasn't as bad as the anticipation itself ! http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=28;t=000463 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=28;t=000427 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=28;t=000429


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Also Sooz, sometimes the anaesthetic isn't administered correctly (with any procedure !!) and the person wakes up during the procedure.This happened to me during my sinus reconstruction, awoke to feel them breaking bones in my nose, not pleasant ! But as I had some anaesthetic in my body it wasn't the most painful thing I have ever had to endure.What I am trying to say is you will be fine ! and a bad experience is extremely rare. So lucky for you Leah had it for you







so you should be right. And no offence to Leah, but from reading her posts it sounds like she works herself into a panic about things ... so her reaction would have been more extreme than most.


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Sooz, You have already done most of the worrying. So you might as well just go get it overwith. Because - if your doctors are like mine - they'll keep nagging you to get the procedure.Good LuckPeg


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Thankyou all for your encouragement. I have finished the prep now, so there's no going back! Still scared though!


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

Good Luck Sooz.I have my colonoscopy yesterday too and it wasn't that bad. In fact, I don't remember anything bad about it. I was awake the entire time and I was fine. Don't worry. The prep was the hardest part and you will probably be tired, hungry, and cranky afterwards but do not cancel your appointment.Carly


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

sooz-I was another one of those people who had abnormal and in my case RARE reaction to the sedation used. An anethesiologist told me the reaction I had (it didnt work at all and I felt alot of pain)was EXTREMELY RARE. The vast majority of people do just fine and dont even remember it. I'm sure you will be one of those. Go into it with a positive attitude cause in some RARE cases (very rare)if you think the med wont work you will unconsciously fight it and it wont be as effective. Again please note that even this is very very rare. Good luck and hope this helps


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a colonoscopy on Oct 1st. The prep was like drinking sea water I can't believe I kept it down my son really coached me on. I don't remember anything but waking up vomiting. I was soooo sick from the medication they put in my IV to knock me out! Really sick I vomited on the way home and all night at home . The next morning my stomach was a little sore and I was gassy but I was ok then and started eating again. The fasting was hard too I almost blacked out everytime I stood up. They found a pylop I think I spelled that wrong. Also irritation and hemorrhoids.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

sooz - Even tho I was sick I feel much better that I know what is going on in my colon. Also the doc removed the pylop and when I go next week for my GI apt he will give me the lab results on it. Hang in there! If I can do it anyone can! Let us know how you do.


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Hi Greeen,Your message scared me a bit because I am emetophobic (fearful of vomiting). From everyone I have spoken to about colonoscopies (about 30) none of them have got sick afterwards. Most have woken up starving. I really hope I don't wake up feeling sick. It's too late for me to back out now


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

sooz - I must be super sensitive to the medicine they use to knock you out because 12 years ago when I had my tubes tide the same thing happened to me I got very sick but I am the type that gets car sick and can't ride rides at parks...or play video games or I get sick. So I wouldn't worry about getting sick or anything. I went in knowing I had to get to the bottom of this IBS and it feels really good knowing it is not anything else. My apt wat at 12:30 and my husband picked me up at 4pm. The times go so fast too. It was worth it because I have peace of mind that there's nothing else wrong in my colon. I have IBS D and my GI gave me Donnatal and it has been a miracle drug for me I can eat and go out now. I also was put on Buspar for anxiety which is very mild because I am sensitive but the drugs are helping me a lot.


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

Sooz, I am emetophobic too. I didn't ever feel like I was going to throw up. I was really worried about that too. I felt a little sick when I was drinking the prep because it was so much to drink so I slowed down and waited a little longer between cups and I was fine. Check out this site and read about two thirds of the way down. Emetophobes rarely vomit, much less than people who are not afraid to throw up. http://www.gut-reaction.freeserve.co.uk/emetophobia.htm Carly


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I think Sooz would be through the examination by now, it's 2:30pm where she is ...Let us know how you went Sooz when you feel up to it.TC x


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I had the colonoscopy today. I was so nervous and was glad that I had a morning procedure, but the doctor didn't turn up so they had to get another doctor in, so I didn't get it done til 4pm. I was fretting so much while I was waiting, it was agony.You guys were right, the colonoscopy was bugger all compared to the worrying I did. And the best part is, is that I have no polyps or abnormalities! How good is that? And I came back to the ward talking a mile a minute and felt fine. I feel as though I have had a huge weight taken off my shoulders.Thankyou you all so much for your support,it helped me immensely.


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

sooz,Thanks for letting sharing your good news. It is funny, how we really do care about folks half a world away. Hugspeg


----------



## Waylock (Jul 20, 2004)

I cancelled my colonoscopy. The worrying created more stress than was acceptable and just made me more miserable. I guess we'll never know what it looks like where the sun never shines. At this stage of the game I just don't care. Locked horns with my doctor on the procedure so it was a complete standoff. Looking for a new doctor. I feel great now that I cancelled....lol


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

SoozGreat news ! Congrats on your all clear result.WaylockWhat exactly are you worried about ? If you could elaborate I'm sure we can all help to reassure you. The prep was not really any worse than one of my really bad days of D, except with the benefit that it's the one time you know when it's coming ! so you can stay near the toilet. The procedure was no different to any other surgical procedure, and generally you won't remember anything about it. I'm sure you could request being "out of it" for the examination so you don't feel anything.If your doctor suspects you may have something other than IBS, then would be dangerous for you not to have it, and later find out you have a different condition which has more serious long term repercussions.But if the doctor you have hasn't run all the other tests first (stool samples for bacterial overgrowth, blood for celiac disease, etc) then perhaps you should get a second opinion to ensure you aren't being scheduled for unneccessary testing.


----------



## Waylock (Jul 20, 2004)

Well the pain related to the bowell iritation in the lower left quadrant is bad enough without adding prep. Gas buildup and diariah would wipe me out. Im not into being sick to my stomach and havent been for fourty years and not going to start now with any self inflicted meds for prep. This condition comes and goes of course. Good weeks and bad weeks depending on diet and stress. I dont drink or do anything that upsets the stomach so preping is out of the question...thanks for the warning anyway


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Waylock,I was terrified to have a colonoscopy. I was pathetic, crying and all that, but I did it anyway. Honestly the worrying about it beforehand is so so much worse than actually having it done.You mentioned 40 years, do you mean you haven't vomited for 40 years? If that's the case, then I'm the one to talk to.If you feel you can't have a colonoscopy, have you considered having a ct scan in that area instead? It's non invasive and it will show up anything sinister that might be in there.Sooz


----------



## Kathy Sicherman (Sep 11, 2002)

I have to go for a colonoscopy and was wondering what the procedure was? Some say they were awake the whole time and some say they were put under.Do they make you take medicine previous to the test, to clear the bowels-how much? And for how many days. I imagine you aren't able to eat. Do they make you drink a bunch of stuff? If they do find a polyp, do they remove it then and there?How long after the test can you go home - is it done through out-patients, and sent home the same day? Knowing what to expect makes it so much easier - it's the not knowing that makes it the worse. Thanks


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi, This has been my most recent experience.The day before: You will be told to have clear liquids. This means broth, jello, apple juice, or tea. Clear means that you can see through it and their is not pulp or residue. Also, cannot have anything red as the dye will be misinterpreted as blood.1:00 pm the day before: Drink one bottle of magnesium citrate. Tastes like very fizzy soda.5:00 pm the day before: Drink one glass of GoLytely every fifteen minutes until gone. GoLytely will cleanse the bowel. It is only available by prescription which your doctor will provide. Fill container to fill line and shake. The stuff tastes like sea water. It can come as a flavor but I do not care for it.Morning of Nothing to "drink" after midnight. I was told to take my blood pressure med with small sip of water.Procedure: The nurses will start an IV. They have to give me an antibiotic because of my heart. When the time is right, you will be wheeled into the place where the procedure will take place. They will tell you to lie on your left side. The will give you some medication that should put you to sleep. After: You will wake up and feel sleepy. Someone will be required to bring you home. The doctor should have instructions for follow up with whoever takes you home.Hope this helps!


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Leoandoreosmom, What heart problem do you have? I didn't get an antbotic. I have cardiomypohthy and a defibrillator. I havent been referral yet to this other gastro doctor. Hope all is well Leah


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Leah,I have mitral valve prolapse. I ALWAYS get an antibiotic. The only time the doctor wanted to do a colonoscopy w/o one I insisted on it. Actually, that was a pretty bad one for me. That GI doctor was pretty bad but that was many years and three states ago.In mitral valve prolapse I was told that there was a chance of bacteria escaping into your bloodsteam. If this happens, it may attack the valve. I also have to take an antibiotic if I get my teeth cleaned. I am very surprised that the doctor did not give you any kind of antibiotics. But then I am also surprised that they did not try to knock you out better. I hope that your new docter is better!Meow!Karen


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Karen, I do get an antibionic when I get my teeth cleaned. I hope my new doctor is betetr and is able to help me. If you want to email me please do so at leah131###sbcglobal.net


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Leah,My email is karenpickett###sbcglobal.net.I am surprised that we have the same server. I thought that SBC was a Texas company!







I have a job interview today. I moved to Texas back in May and the combination of crohns/IBS flare and kidney surgery have kept me from looking around. I would appreciate some well wishes!Have a great weekend everyone!Meow!Karen


----------



## Alecia (Oct 7, 2004)

I had a colonoscopy and I was out cold..only thing I didn't like was the oral fleet i had to take before to clean out my system.That was just nasty!!It was confirmed that i had crohn's.anyone wanting to talk can e-mail me at ali2317yahoo.com...sucks to go thru this alone.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

My last colonoscopy was horrible. I had to drink more citrate of magnesia in the a.m. and vomited it all up. When I woke up, I had pain up to my left shoulder. The prep medicine hurt all the way down my descending colon.Not going for three days I was in very bad pain.I have since found out I have a transit disorder which causes all this pain.My two previous colonocopies were a breeze. I remember eating a roast beef sandwich that night.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

What is a transit disorder? Maybe I have that too. I am in pain all the time. When I eat food I have pain and it's worse never gets better. Leah


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pain is not always related to transit. Transit problems is usually in extremely constipated people (less than 3 BM's a week consistantly your post http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...2188;p=1#000000 indicates you probably DO NOT have slow transit constipation issues) Pain after eating is standard for IBS. The colon becomes more active after meals (which is the sort of thing that doesn't happens as well with transit problems...usually the pain if you have it from transit problems is because nothing moves hardly at all, and the backed up areas can be painful in some people with this issue) which causes pain in IBSers.K.


----------

